# Please help (with getting my first 333bf solve)



## Kim Chow (Jul 28, 2009)

I am learning blindfold 3x3 but I have just started learning the corner.I am learning Old Pochmann method. I have tried a few time for a few time for blindfold only the corner that is all correct. I have not started to blindfold the edge yet, because it take me a lot of time for memerizing only corner and always forgot the piece is going to which position and direction. I can't memerizing both corner and edge? 
I Hope that everyone know blindfold can help. thank you!

Sorry about the spelling and grammar:fp


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 28, 2009)

Blindfolded is one of the hardest things to start learning because it looks like an "all or nothing" situation where you either succeed or fail. Video-taping yourself while vocally commenting on what you are doing helps

Memoing 20 items (12 edges, 8 corners) seemed very hard in the beginning but after about 10 attempts I noticed it got much easier.

So basically: Read all the help that is available on this forum, videotape yourself and practice. Pretty soon you will get that wonderful feeling of lifting the blindfold and seeing a solved cube


----------



## janelle (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=785

If you need help with memorizing methods look through this. I am too trying to learn how to solve the 3x3 blindfold, but I'm still learning the algs and setup moves (I'm having a hard time just memorizing these xD).

I wish you luck


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jul 28, 2009)

Please do not put your Thread Title 'Please Help'
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/rules.php


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 28, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> Please do not put your Thread Title 'Please Help'
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/rules.php


Changed. It was bothering me as well


----------

